# It is normal to NOT feel pregnant at 14 weeks?



## clarabella

A couple of weeks ago I was feeling flutters, but haven't felt anything this last week. I'm also feeling so much chirpier, boobs aren't as so, not as tired etc... but i just feel so NORMAL. I do have a wee bump to prove i am actually pregnant, and hear beanie's hb on doppler most nights, but i just want to feel pregnant again! I know i'll regret saying that at some point!!

Anyone else?


----------



## PrettyBonk

oh hunny!!!!
if you hear the baby's HB its ok and don't worry...consider yourself one of the lucky ones ;)

my boobs were hurting bad at the beginning and they got big... they just stopped hurting for a while and they werent as swollen and they deflated lol ....now they are hurting again and they are not swollen at all...they are a little fuller but thats all :(
I was hopping to grow to a double D lol I'm just a C cup....so don't worry about it hun....

oh I was ALWAYS tired in the first weeks of pregnancy ...I had to sleep and takes various naps during the day...and the tiredness just stopped...out of nowhere....I actually do ALOT during the day when I'm out and I walk EVERYWHERE (something I couldn't do at the beginning of pregnancy)...but when I'm in the house with nothing to do I sleep away (but I have always loved sleeping and napping) ...but overall I am not pregnant tired...like I call it

but I know you want to feel your baby move...that would worried me too
You'll feel the baby move extremely soon...I was feeling flutters...then I felt nothing...then flutters again...then nothing...and now I feel punches and kicks!!!!! she's lazy during the day and I hardly feel her unless she doesn't like the way I'm sitting or laying lol but she moves plenty during the night.


----------



## NuttyJester

I don't feel pregnant, just a bit fatter than normal! I didn't start getting regular flutterings til last week... so chin up and enjoy not feeling pg in this heat!!


----------



## babystar

I was like you...no symptoms etc either....felt fine and dandy...and i worried like hell lol. But now I am getting kicks :) and its more reassuring.

I am sure your LO is ok 

:hugs:


----------



## impatient1

I know the feeling but with no flutters yet. I have only got to hear the heartbeat once with MIL's stethoscope (kinda hard to hear) so it's a little frustrating sometimes. Can't wait to be able to hear the heartbeat on the doppler and feel the baby move, as well as see it on the scan. It'll be so nice when it all starts to feel real.


----------



## lexy604

Same thing no symptoms no nothin i was mainly just really tired and cranky for the first two months or so. Other than the starting of the baby kickin and my big bump i dont feel pregnant still lol


----------



## buffycat

glad it isn't just me!

apart from a lack of appetite.....my sysmptoms have gone.....no bump to speak of either.....another 5 weeks til my next scan too.....

midwife next week....hopefully she will be able to give me some assurance.....


----------



## flower01

im the same, im constantly worrying that everything is ok as i dont have a bump and all my symtoms are gone!
ive been worrying so much that ive booked into see the midwife tomorrow and hoping i can hear the heartbeat for reassurance!

hope things will be ok and im being paranoid
xxxxx


----------



## Elysian1c0

Yes, very normal. Once you start to feel baby kicking again (I felt flutters at 14-15 weeks then nothing for almost 2 weeks. Now she's never still) you wont be able to forget your pregnant and you'll feel wonderful. Don't worry, hun.


----------



## djgirl1976

I don't feel pregnant most of the time. Only when I am starving to death after not going that long without food, when I feel the little washing machine going in my belly, or on the occasion when nausea pops back up because of a smell. That, and having to squeeze myself into all my clothes that aren't maternity. That is one of the biggest reminders:rofl:. 
It's been a month or more since I have seen a normal pair of pants!


----------



## Lazy Leo

I'm not feeling that pregnant in the usual sense I don't think, but I'm just in such a good frame of mind and so upbeat about everything that I think that's a sign of being pregnant for me - I just don't feel stressed or worried about anything really. It's fab lol!!


----------

